# Ride with torn ACL



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

My best friend growing up once boarded with 2 torn ACLs (recovering of course.) She had braces on both knees and totally looked like Robocop. It was pretty amazing.

I'm actually not sure how smart is was though. We were actually total morons when we were younger so my instinct is to say - because she thought it was an OK idea, you should absolutely NOT do that. But that isn't really good advice I know. Its just all I have. :dunno:

Hope you have better luck with others. Lol


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. I tore my acl and continued to ride and it caused a full tear which resulted in me having to get a more serious surgery.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's not so much that you can't ride with a knee brace, but rather what damage are you doing to your knee cartilage when riding without an ACL in a situation you've mentioned as not 100% stable.

Personally, I wouldn't do it purely for long term reasons. You're basically rolling the dice just to get a few days of riding this season and what you're wagering is 5-10 years of your future ability to snowboard.

Is a weekend of snowboarding at 20 yrs worth the chance of cutting 5 years off the life of your knees and being unable to snowboard when you're 40?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably not a great idea. But, my primary advice? Get the fuck off of those goddamn motocross bikes. My neighbor growing up raced and jumped those damn things. After his 5th ACL reconstruction (2x on the left knee and 3x on the right knee) he finally saw the light and quit that shit. He still rides, he just does so on a casual, recreational basis. People that talk about skiing destroying knees aren't familiar with motocross.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

You rode 4 months after ACL surgery? Either you're more of a freak than Adrian Peterson or just flat out stupid. I would opt for surgery asap so you have a chance of getting on a board sometime next season. We are not doctors....you should go speak with one instead of taking "bro doctor" advice.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

YOLO........get back to shreddin' more "gnar"


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> YOLO........get back to shreddin' more "gnar"


Any advice that begins with "yolo" should be immediately dismissed as terrible. The idea that you should sacrifice your future health to have fun today, just because you could die tomorrow is inherently hedonistic, selfish, and shortsighted. Hopefully mojo was being sarcastic.


----------



## Coltsman88 (Aug 12, 2013)

I snowboarded with a migrane before so you should be fine


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> You rode 4 months after ACL surgery? Either you're more of a freak than Adrian Peterson or just flat out stupid. I would opt for surgery asap so you have a chance of getting on a board sometime next season. We are not doctors....you should go speak with one instead of taking "bro doctor" advice.


There's a big difference between NFL football and motocross. Lots of riders will tear an ACL and ride with a brace until the season is over and then have surgery.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Love these "I know that what I'm going to do is ill-advised but I'm doing it anyway so I want to find at least one oddity here to offer me a tacit approval" threads.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't ski or play basketball at all when I tore my ACL. Knees are important man. 

The doctor, parents and coach told me multiple times not to go skiing. until I was 100%. This was quite a few years ago and a different sport but I see no reason to risk it!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> There's a big difference between NFL football and motocross. Lots of riders will tear an ACL and ride with a brace until the season is over and then have surgery.


Not going to argue that....Bubba Stewart did it last year. We are talking about snowboarding though and not motocross. He has already admitted he has no stability in his knee and has fell multiple times.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Really it is up to you. Personally I would just get it fixed. It is going to snow again next season too. I promise. Sounds like you could spend a lot of money to go snowboarding completely blow it out and basically waste your $$$ on that trip along with the medical bills.


----------



## jhen1493 (Nov 27, 2013)

I know the answer to should I snowboard? It's obviously no. My question was has anyone snowboarded with a torn ACL or knee brace? I've read there a people that ski with no ACL. Though I will take everyone's advice and not go boarding this season. Good point on one weekend can ruin a lot more weekends to come. As for what you're saying linvillegorge, telling me to quit my sport because of an injury? That is ludicrous. A blown ACL is an injury that happens in every sport. You don't quit because you got injured. You bounce back stronger than before. It's all in the therapy. Me going boarding 4 months after surgery was only because I trained my ass off before surgery and after. My leg is stronger now than before I tore it. So yes, you could say I am more of a freak than Adrian Peterson. Your neighbor quit after having 5 reconstructions, well that's a different story.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I know of a few people. Regardless if you get surgery what's most important is the rehab. If your muscles are strong/coordinated enough/have enough endurance to last a full day, you will be fine.
Eat well, hydrate and when you start getting tired, call it a day and you'll be fine


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a torn ACL in my left knee. I wear a brace not nearly as strong as yours. I learned to ride with the torn ACL. I ride goofy to try to put less stress on the left knee. Actually looking into your brace for myself. The only time I tweaked my knee boarding was the very first day I took a lesson, and twisted the leg wrong trying to put my feet into the bindings. I've almost injured myself since then playing softball and golf, not boarding. Granted, I'm doing no park, no tricks, and only cruising down groomers. 

I'm not a doctor. He'll, I'm not even a really good snowboarder. But I know what I can do, what I'm comfortable pushing myself to do. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I've done it with a brace and a torn left ACL (back leg - goofy).

I have used the Asterisk and Donjoy ski braces. Depending on what you do - you can still do some additional damage, even with the brace.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I slightly tore my acl ( left foot goofy) on the first day of a 3 day snowboard. I rode the next 2 days fakie to keep pressure off it. Took 6 months before I could fully bend my knee again. Didn't have surgery or a brace other than a store bought knee thingy. Wasn't smart but was a poor time in my life and couldn't afford anything else.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

^ watch out.

I am told that if it's torn, it doesn't heal itself. You can help through strengthening the muscles but check it out if you can, even if it happened long ago. 

Best
Ivo


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh I'm sure there's still a problem as excessive stairs (ie moving out of a 2nd or 3rd floor) have rendered me almost unable to walk. I'll have it looked at eventually, just waiting till something else occurs and I max out my insurance deductible. Then its time to get everything fixed!


----------



## tiger4ever (Dec 22, 2013)

I tored my ACL in April, done a lot of training, felt okay before I started snowboarding, 

I would be known as the person who stomped it way beyond the landing in the flat part. That person no longer exist ((((((((((((((((((((((((

SO I gotta do surgery for sure. Is it safe to ride? I only feel it when I overshoot or land flat, it's quite painfull, but I'm okay after 5-10 mins. I overshot quite bad today three times, the knee feels weak and I can't bend it all the way back like I used to last week, but I can ride and jump no problem. 

I didn't notice my knee much in summer when I did downhill biking and mountain climbing, but now with the impact from snowboard it's baaaad. I can do huge kickers no problem if I land good, but I'm paranoid, Ill under or overshoot, or land 90degrees. I h8 my fysio he said I didn't need surgery. Frak him. 

And I want a brace, will it help with the shcok absorbation? which should I get?


----------

